# Recommendations for Grooming Table



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've decided I should get a grooming table for Willow rather than using the counter. I have limited space so I need one that easily folds up. It would also be nice to have one that has something where I could attach my personal hair dryer. She wants to face in only one direction so trying to comb out the side that faces the wall is not easy!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

360 degree access is much easier! This is the one I purchased June 2019 and I still like it. It folds up well if you need to put it away. I groom Jodie every day so mine stays out and about and I vacuum-a lot. When I switched from the counter to using the table my lower back got real sassy with me. Ed put 10" extensions (pvc pipe) on the legs for me and that solved my back flaring up. That started a couple years ago for no apparent reason. I was not able to find a table with longer legs as an option. There are hydraulic tables that start around $800.00&#128561; I wanted to get an inexpensive one first to see if I even liked it. I move my table around the house this time of year but take it outside when it's nicer. Just don't leave it in the rain for multiple days. 
I have a great hair dryer holder from Table Works but now they're $80, I only paid $35 for mine. I couldn't find any on eBay just now. It's very sturdy but that's quite a price tag. Hopefully someone else has a good recommendation for that. Happy grooming!

https://www.amazon.com/Polar-Aurora-Stainless-Professional-Adjustable/dp/B07P7ZR5PY/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=RGER10D9LBPW&dchild=1&keywords=dog+grooming+table&qid=1608324032&sprefix=Dog+grooming+%2Caps%2C252&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyRkdYMEFOSzdMNVU2JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMjM5Nzc1QTFPTEJVWjFRUExQJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1NzMzMTUyRkJWN1Y5V0RTWFJWJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is my table, from Petedge. I like it a lot, and right now, they are offering it with a grooming arm:

https://www.petedge.com/me-groom-tables-w-arms

I also have an adjustable height grooming stool that I use with it. I just can't stand through grooming 3 dogs. The one I have came in a "package" with my table and a really nice grooming caddy, but they are not offering that right now. I really HATE the saddle-type stools they have on Petedge right now, plus they are expensive. I found this one on Amazon. It's cheap, and MUCH closer to what I have. I really like mine:

https://smile.amazon.com/Adjustable...ords=dog+grooming+stool&qid=1608330759&sr=8-9

There are a number of cheaper hair dryer holders on the market. They are all PITIFUL in comparison to this one. I have bought several because I couldn't bring myself to pay for this one. They all popped off the table, popped off the dryer, didn't hold the dryer pointed in the right direction... or just plain broke. In the end, I did what I SHOULD have done in the beginning. just like with ALL the OTHER CC stuff. I caved and paid the big bucks for the CC one. I've had it for 5 years now. It works flawlessly EVERY time. It never moves an INCH from where you set it, yet it is dead easy to readjust as needed. Don't make the same mistake I did.  :

https://smile.amazon.com/Chris-Chri...s+christensen+dryer+arm&qid=1608331059&sr=8-5

Oh, and although they CALL this a "hose holder", you can fit a full "human hair dryer" in it without a problem.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I have the same grooming table Karen uses.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I did the same thing as Karen so I finally got the Table Works because our breeder used it. Of course now I know how good CC products are as well. Ed reminded me that I found ours on sale but at that time the retail price was $69.99 I don’t use mine as much as I thought I would since I can move all the way around the the table vs the counter. I should have joined the forum sooner. 
I’d offer to give you mine but asking people for their personal address is a little creepy. Hmmm... Dee Dee has mine. Of course that’s because I keep buying stuff from her😆


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

JaJa said:


> I'd offer to give you mine but asking people for their personal address is a little creepy.


Everyone in this thread so far can have my personal address if they promise to come visit! Once it's safe to travel again, there's nothing we'd enjoy more than road tripping to meet other Havanese.

Here's the thread from when we went to Canada to visit a Havanese puppy!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh. My. Gosh! Those 2 are adorable, so is the video on the next post. Jodie came over as soon as she heard Shama barking. It’s so fun to see another Havanese that jumps and floats around like Jodie. It’s been years since JoJo was like that. Oh Shamamamaaa... 10 days ago Ed needed to do go to Minnesota to test a couple phones. It’s not urgent so he’s not traveling of course. I promise we have good manners and social skills but we’re also very funny. The gal at the carpet store told us that 5 hours ago😆 I already told Dee Dee she can visit anytime so I’m fine inviting strangers over, if they have a Havanese! Once we get the bonus room finished I will post before and after pictures.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I have the same table and set up as Karen at my primary home. 

In addition, I have a circular grooming table I use in a vacation home during the summer, where we have very little space. I set the Master Equipment Table on the top of a night stand next to our bed. This table actually works better for me than the retangular long grooming table because it keeps Patti from moving around and in one place. It swivels around so it's easy to turn the dog around. I've thought about bringing it home and setting it on top of the larger grooming table. :wink2:

I, also, have the Dog Grooming Blow Dryer show below that is a WHOLE LOT BETTER than a human hair dryer. Karen has a professional dog grooming dryer that's better but much more expensive. I'm very happy with this dryer. I only have one dog and her hair is short to longish.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If you want something free-standing but small, light-weight, and folds up small, easily, can be carried with one hand, and tucked behind any door, these ringside tables can't be beat. Pretty much everyone who shows small breed coated dogs owns one. I also use mine in my travel trailer. (Mine lives behind the couch in my trailer!) I could even set it up in the tiny bathroom of our RV and sit on the toilet seat to groom. (and anyone who has been in a camper knows how small those are!!!) Although now that we have converted our RV kitchen sink so that I can wash dogs there, I set it up beside the sink.

These are a bit pricey, but VERY stable, WON'T tip, and I think they are worth every penny!

https://www.cherrybrook.com/champagne-folding-ringside-table/


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> This is my table, from Petedge. I like it a lot, and right now, they are offering it with a grooming arm:
> 
> https://www.petedge.com/me-groom-tables-w-arms


Karen, would you suggest their smallest sized table?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, these are all great suggestions. Now I'm going to have to do some research. I really appreciate each and every recommendation. Thank you!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

I also have the exact dryer that Mikki posted, I forgot about it. This would be a good time to try it again. Originally, we just couldn’t get Jodie accustomed to it and then she started blowing coat and everything matted her. However, it’s more than powerful enough for a Havanese and a great dryer for the price. It’s still the same as it was almost 2 years ago! Thanks for the reminder Mikki.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I don’t have a lot of space for storage, and I definitely don’t have a place to keep a grooming table out all of the time. I have looked at the table top style but I must have missed a table top style that folds up, did I read that right?

I originally decided to wait until I can replace my family room end tables, because I can plan for one large enough to store a turntable top inside. This is most logical for me because I groom in my family room. I usually sit while grooming so height isn’t as important to me, but I would probably add height adjusting casters if that became an issue. 

I would be very interested in a table top style that is compact for storage. I looked at folding tables thinking I could slide it under the sofa but the ones I looked at were too thick.

Looking forward to hearing what works for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I think that would be fine for a Havanese. I traded my standard height one with Pam King (who is short) for a tall one she had, which was too tall for her, but a better height for me. But I think the standard height would work for most women.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't get one with a particleboard top. Pam, just last week, ordered one from Chewy, without knowing the details about it. It arrived, and the top was in multiple pieces, probably from some small bump in the shipping process. There was no visible damage to the box, or at least, nothing unusual. The rest of that one was a lot cheaper, and flimsier built than our old one.

The old one had something spilled on the top that made the cover buckle up. It was otherwise in fine shape, after more than 20 years of use. It had a plywood top, and the base was very substantial. I'm using it in the mechanic shop as a work table.

Chewy replaced the broken one with a better one, with a plywood top, and while I'm sure that one is okay, it's not as substantial as the old one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Don't get one with a particleboard top. Pam, just last week, ordered one from Chewy, without knowing the details about it. It arrived, and the top was in multiple pieces, probably from some small bump in the shipping process. There was no visible damage to the box, or at least, nothing unusual. The rest of that one was a lot cheaper, and flimsier built than our old one.
> 
> The old one had something spilled on the top that made the cover buckle up. It was otherwise in fine shape, after more than 20 years of use. It had a plywood top, and the base was very substantial. I'm using it in the mechanic shop as a work table.
> 
> Chewy replaced the broken one with a better one, with a plywood top, and while I'm sure that one is okay, it's not as substantial as the old one.


Wow! Who would even THINK that making a grooming table out of particle board would be a good idea? You put dripping wet dogs on the grooming tables all the time!


----------

